# 13. Ketterer Bike Marathon Bad Wildbad 2013



## Hottahegel (31. Januar 2013)

Am 26.05.2013 ist es wieder so weit.

Anmeldung ist schon ein paar Tage offen.

Gibt es auch Wiederholungstäter ? Ich freu mich jetzt schon


----------



## LochenFuchs (31. Januar 2013)

Ich überlegs mir noch.......
War letztes Jahr dabei, zweimal die gleiche Runde fand ich bissle öde! Die Strecke war ganz ok aber die Abfahrten sind wirklich nix für Anfänger hat recht üble Stürzte gegeben. Der Singletrail bergauf war auch recht amüsant 

  Wird aber wieder so enden, das ich mich auf den letzten Drücker doch noch anmelde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (31. Januar 2013)

Jep, apropos üble Stürze.....wer sich auf der Arbeitsstelle noch in der Probezeit befindet oder auf der Arbeit ab Montag nach dem Rennen wegen saisonal bedingter Hochkonjunktur dringend wieder gebraucht wird, sollte sich eine Teilnahme in Bad Wildbad sehr gut überlegen


----------



## MBka (5. März 2013)

Ich bin auch zum vierten Mal dabei


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. März 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Jep, apropos üble Stürze.....wer sich auf der Arbeitsstelle noch in der Probezeit befindet oder auf der Arbeit ab Montag nach dem Rennen wegen saisonal bedingter Hochkonjunktur dringend wieder gebraucht wird, sollte sich eine Teilnahme in Bad Wildbad sehr gut überlegen



echt? hört sich interessant an... gibts da video oder foto material zu?


----------



## Haferstroh (10. März 2013)

Gibts m.W. keine, aber schwere Trails kommen auf Fotos und Videos nie richtig rüber. Deshalb: Selber fahren! Ist zwar schwer, aber mit bisschen Mut und wenn man nicht zum ersten Mal MTB fährt, schon zu schaffen.


----------



## martinos (10. März 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> echt? hört sich interessant an... gibts da video oder foto material zu?


 
letztes Jahr hat sich einer dreimal vor mir lang gemacht - aber der hat sich immer wieder hochgerappelt.

schau dir mal mein Video von letztem Jahr an: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IGZgaUmhCc"]Bike-Marathon Bad Wildbad 2012 - YouTube[/nomedia] - auf Youtube gibt's noch ein paar mehr - da kriegt man nen Eindruck von der Strecke


----------



## Haferstroh (10. März 2013)

Fieseste Stelle bei 4:48. Links wartet nämlich auf alle Linksabdriftler ein nettes Metallgeländer!


----------



## Gixxertwins (24. April 2013)

Die Streckenführung hat sich dieses Jahr geändert...
Hat jemand zufällig schon die GPS Daten der neuen Streckenführung?


Danke + Gruss 
Chris


----------



## GrüneRose (25. April 2013)

Hätte einen Startplatz abzugeben!


----------



## aka (25. April 2013)

Gixxertwins schrieb:


> Die Streckenführung hat sich dieses Jahr geändert...
> Hat jemand zufällig schon die GPS Daten der neuen Streckenführung?
> 
> 
> ...



Der erste Teil der Strecke geht wie frueher an der Schaeferhuette und Gruenhuette vorbei.
Am Stellebrunnen wird ja heuer bergab gefahren , das nimmt der Strecke einen schwierigen Anstieg, ergibt aber eine gute Abfahrt 


http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/badwildbad/images/Strecke.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hottahegel (26. April 2013)

Gixxertwins schrieb:


> Die Streckenführung hat sich dieses Jahr geändert...
> Hat jemand zufällig schon die GPS Daten der neuen Streckenführung?
> 
> 
> ...



Hier die Daten der neuen Streckenführung. Ich fahr sie am Sonntag mal ab.


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. April 2013)

so... wenn das mit dem platz von GrüneRose klappt bin ich mit von der partie auf der langstrecke


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. April 2013)

Hottahegel schrieb:


> Hier die Daten der neuen Streckenführung. Ich fahr sie am Sonntag mal ab.



und wie war die strecke? biste gefahren?


----------



## Hottahegel (29. April 2013)

Kalt und Nass 

Ich kann nur hoffen das beim Rennen die Strecke trocken ist sonst wird es einige hinlegen.

Der Start gefällt mir besser wie die Einführungsrunde vom letzten Mal. Schöner gleichmäßiger Anstieg an dem sich das Feld schön ziehen kann.

Nach dem ersten Flachstück kommt ein kerniger Anstieg der richtig Körner kostet.

Die Sumpfwiese ist auch mit drin. Bei dem Wetter sink ich mit meinen fast 100 Kg gefühlt bis zu den Naben ein 

Der Trail der letztes Jahr am Anfang bergauf gefahren wurde wird nun abwärts gefahren was bei dem Wetter ganz schön tricky ist.

An einer Stelle lag noch relativ viel Geäst rum. Das muss definitiv weg.

Der "Knochenbrechertrail" wird nun eine Etage weiter oben angefahren aber nicht bis ganz unten durchgefahren.

Mitten drin ist noch ein ganz schön steiler Anstieg auf Asphalt.

Ich schätze mal 85% Schotter 5% Asphalt 10% Trail .


----------



## Hottahegel (29. April 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Fieseste Stelle bei 4:48. Links wartet nämlich auf alle Linksabdriftler ein nettes Metallgeländer!



Die Stelle ist nicht mehr drin. Die Strecke trennt sich von der alten an dem Punkt wo es fast zum Schluß links nach der schnellen Abfahrt den steilen Anstieg mit der kaputten "Brücke" hoch ging.


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. April 2013)

danke für die infos... na da bin ich ja mal gespannt , den startplatz hab ich schon ergattern können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blumi (5. Mai 2013)

Macht jemand aus Freiburg und Umgebung in Bad Wildbad mit zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft.


----------



## BLAM (6. Mai 2013)

Hi,
bin spontan an eine  Startplatz gekommen und werde auch mitfahren.
Fährt jemand am konmenden Wochenende die Strecke ab? Hätte Interesse
mir das ganze mal anzuschauen!

Gruß


----------



## Hottahegel (8. Mai 2013)

Bin vermutlich am Sonntag je nach Wetterlage da und fahre die Runde noch mal ab. Wer Zeit und Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## flockmann (9. Mai 2013)

Bin auch wieder dabei. Kann aber leider erst am Renntag anreisen. Somit kann ich die Strecke vorher nicht abfahren. Echter Nachteil.. :-( Hoffe ich komm wieder Sturzfrei durch. Die vielen Krankenwagen haben mir doch erheblichen Respekt eingeflösst... Aber trotzallem eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung. Freu mich schon.
Flo


----------



## Fawky (12. Mai 2013)

Bin auch dabei, komme auch erst am Renntag. Fahre die Mittlere Distanz.


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Mai 2013)

gibts eigentlich auch etwas rahmenprogramm oder sonstwas für die kurzweil während ich fahre , falls frauchen und sohnemann lust haben mitzukommen ?


----------



## Retro_Biker (14. Mai 2013)

@HeavyBiker
Soweit ich weiß gibts kein spezielles Rahmenprogramm - zumindest war letztes Jahr keins da. 
Schick Deine Family doch mit der Bergbahn auf den Sommerberg, das kommt bei Kindern immer gut an...dann können Sie dem Papi noch kurz vor dem "Downhill" zuwinken


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Mai 2013)

ok danke werd ich mal checken


----------



## karsten71 (15. Mai 2013)

Ist jemand von Euch die neue Streckenführung schon gefahren? Eindrücke?


----------



## Retro_Biker (15. Mai 2013)

Bin heute nur einen kleinen Teil gefahren, um mir den Trail vom Auchhalder Kopf nochmal anzuschauen (letztes Jahr bin ich da zweimal freiwillig abgestiegen).
Zu Beginn geht es vom Sportplatz recht gediegen, mit großem Asphaltanteil, Richtung Grünhütte, kurz vorher etwas steiler... Oben warens dann erstmal ebene Forstautobahnen - aber wie gesagt bin dann recht früh über "5 Bäume" zum Gleitschirmstartplatz und dann abwärts. Für meine Verhältnisse ist dieser Abschnitt sehr anpruchsvoll, aber das heisst ja nix, vlt. liegts ja auch an meiner 80mm Federgabel  ...diesesmal in Schrittgeschwindigkeit und ohne abzusteigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hottahegel (16. Mai 2013)

Wenn du über den Gleitschirmplatz gefahren bist, fehlt dir aber der halbe Trail. Dieses Jahr wird von weiter oben eingefahren. Ist von der Beschaffenheit aber leichter zu fahren wie der untere Teil.


----------



## Retro_Biker (16. Mai 2013)

ok, gut zu wissen!


----------



## NightRacer (16. Mai 2013)

Wenn man nicht über den gleitschrmplatz Einfaehrt, wo fängt dann der trail "eins weiter oben" an??

MFG

Michael


----------



## Hottahegel (16. Mai 2013)

Etwa 500 Meter vor dem Gleitschirmplatz biegt man nicht links von der Schotterautobahn in den kleinen Waldweg ab sondern fährt gerade aus einen kleinen Berg hoch. Wenn du dich noch an letztes Jahr erinnerst,stand genau an dem Linksknick wo es in den Trail geht ein Foto. Die jetzige Strecke kommt da von rechts oben runter und du fährst quasi gerade auf dem Trail weiter.

Dafür wird er nicht bis ganz unten durchgefahren.Das obere Stück lässt sich aber sehr gut fahren.


----------



## NightRacer (17. Mai 2013)

Hört sich jetzt blöd an:
Ich weiss wo man unten daus kommt,
aber ich hab den einstieg oben in den trail nicht gefunden.
Wenn man oben nicht links Richtung Startplatz abbiegt sondern gerade aus weiter Fahrt
Gehts da noch viel zu weit gerade aus flach weiter.
So bin ich vor zwei Wochen mal gefahren.
Da kommst ja dann schon wieder an der Hütte raus.


----------



## Yvi83 (17. Mai 2013)

Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich die Mitteldistanz fahren soll .... Wer ist denn die Strecke schon öfter gefahren?


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Mai 2013)

so... also teilnehmen werd ich aber der race gedanke ist raus bei mir... mein carbon hobel is verkauft und die lieferung meines neuen bikes verzögert sich 
also werd ich wohl mit dem enduro HT fahren ...

oder würde es sich lohnen für die strecke das fully enduro zu nehmen mit vario stütze?


----------



## chriznogood (17. Mai 2013)

Ich bin die alte Strecke 3 oder 4 x gefahren. Die HM sind gleich geblieben und das Gebiet ist auch dasselbe also so wild wird sich da nix ändern. Ich komme bei dem Marathon regelmäßig an meine Grenzen. 1. er liegt am Anfang der Saison, dieses Jahr sowieso und er ist/war vom Streckenprofil und der Wegbeschaffenheit sehr Anspruchsvoll 

Ich fahre morgen früh mal die Mitteldistanz, dann kann ich ja nochmal berichten und evtl. ein paar Bilder machen


----------



## Hottahegel (17. Mai 2013)

NightRacer schrieb:


> Hört sich jetzt blöd an:
> Ich weiss wo man unten daus kommt,
> aber ich hab den einstieg oben in den trail nicht gefunden.
> Wenn man oben nicht links Richtung Startplatz abbiegt sondern gerade aus weiter Fahrt
> ...




Es ist ein wenig schwer zu erklären.An der Abbiegung links Richtung Gleitschirmplatz bist du schon zu weit gefahren.Das Stück wird gar nicht gefahren.Von dort aus noch mal Rückwärts den kleinen Trail zurück auf die Forstautobahn. Dort gerade aus den flachen Hügel hoch. Dort oben wurde frisch geschottert.Oder noch weiter zurück...nach der Sumpfwiese geht es ja rechts hoch an dem kleinen Spielplatz vorbei, dann ein kleiner Waldweg und am Ende ein Rechtsknick auf die Schotterpiste Den immer gerade aus durchfahren und nicht links wegbiegen wie letztes Jahr sonder gerade aus den Hügel hoch. Da oben geht links ein Weg rein der mit 2 großen Pfützen und mit jeder Menge Gehölz versehen ist. Dort rein und ca. 200m lang fahren .Dann kommt der Knick nach links in den Trail.

Oder du biegst dort ab wo letztes Jahr der Foto stand rechts ab und fährst den Trail bergauf, Dann siehst du wo er rauskommt.

Mit viel Druck ist der aufwärts fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MBka (17. Mai 2013)

@HeavyBiker: ich bin die neue Strecke bereits gefahren...
Da ich mein ht ebenfalls verkauft habe geht's mir wie dir. Starte mit dem stumpi, das ist allerdings völlig fehl am Platz :-((
Ich würde sagen dein ht reicht aus.
Die Strecke wurde meiner Meinung nach (leider) stark entschärft


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen!

Fährt jemand aus dem Raum Stuttgart/ Sillenbuch/ Ostfildern nach Wildbad?

Vielleicht besteht Interesse an einer An- und Rückfahrgemeinschaft....


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Mai 2013)

MBka schrieb:


> @_HeavyBiker_: ich bin die neue Strecke bereits gefahren...
> Da ich mein ht ebenfalls verkauft habe geht's mir wie dir. Starte mit dem stumpi, das ist allerdings völlig fehl am Platz :-((
> Ich würde sagen dein ht reicht aus.
> Die Strecke wurde meiner Meinung nach (leider) stark entschärft



na dann lass ich mich mal überraschen, ich mach zumindest noch die DH schlappen runter und was leichter rollendes drauf 
...dabei sein ist alles


----------



## jalme (18. Mai 2013)

@ Hottahegel: vielen Dank für die gpx Datei , wir werden morgen früh eine Testrunde drehen. Hoffentlich finden wir auch den Einstieg zum Trail über dem Gleitschirmflieger-Startplatz. 
Mal sehen, wer bei der Wettervorhersage alles sonst noch unterwegs ist. 

Ich wäre übrigens mit zu leichten Reifen vorsichtig. Der Trail zwischen Gleitschirflieger-Startplatz und ersten Häusern ist nicht zu unterschätzen, da hab ich letztes Jahr einen neuen Schlauch montieren dürfen. Zum Glück auf der Testrunde und nicht beim Marathon, da ist mir nur der Käfig des Schaltwerks kaput gegangen .


----------



## chriznogood (19. Mai 2013)

Ich bin gestern die Runde 2 Mal gefahren.
Fazit im Vergleich zur alten Strecke:
Der erste Anstieg ist fahrtechnisch einfacher, wenn vom Profil auch sehr ähnlich.
Es gibt 2 Abfahrten die für Ungeübte sicherlich eine Herausforderung darstellen. Sonst ist die Strecke wie schon geschrieben wurde deutlich entschärft, da oben fast nur auf Waldautobahnen gefahren wird. Gott sei dank ist die unsägliche Sumpfwiese geblieben :-(.

Ich verstehe nicht, dass man in Wildbad ein Rundenrennen macht, gerade jetzt wo die komplette Strecke jetzt aus der Stadt raus ist. Möglichkeiten gäbe es genug.


----------



## Retro_Biker (19. Mai 2013)

@ chriznogood
Ich denke das sind organistorische Gründe mit dem Rundkurs. An den pikanten Stellen wird ja wieder die Bergwacht vor Ort sein, bzw. das DRK ist im Wald und Zielbereich verteilt. Würde jetzt eine noch größere Waldfläche befahren werden, sind ja noch mehr Einsatzkräfte, Streckenposten usw. von Nöten...von daher ist es besser, wenn das Startgeld nicht noch mehr in die Höhe getrieben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roadrunner68 (19. Mai 2013)

Hottahegel: Bin die Strecke gestern mit Deinen GPS-Daten(weitestgehend) abgefahren. Danke erst mal dafür. Kann nur bestätigen, was andere hier schon geschrieben haben. Die Trails sind wirklich kernig und sicherlich nix für Ungeübte. Ich hab schon ´ne Anmeldung und überlege gerade, ob ich am Samstag starten soll. Eines scheint mir nämlich sicher: Wenn sich einer auf dem Trail lang macht, werden die dahinter reinrauschen. Und bei dem felsigen Untergrund bleibt da Haut auf der Strecke. Für´s Auge ist der Marathon nix. Man fährt eben im Wald und die Aussicht ist nur sehr selten üppig. Aber zum quälen taugt er allemal. Den Einstieg auf den Trail am Gleitschirmfliegerplatz hab ich übrigens leider (2x) nicht gefunden. Aber war auch so anstrengend genug


----------



## chriznogood (19. Mai 2013)

Retro_Biker schrieb:


> @ chriznogood
> Ich denke das sind organistorische Gründe mit dem Rundkurs. An den pikanten Stellen wird ja wieder die Bergwacht vor Ort sein, bzw. das DRK ist im Wald und Zielbereich verteilt. Würde jetzt eine noch größere Waldfläche befahren werden, sind ja noch mehr Einsatzkräfte, Streckenposten usw. von Nöten...von daher ist es besser, wenn das Startgeld nicht noch mehr in die Höhe getrieben wird.



Stimmt schon. Ist ja sicher so schon ein organisatorischer Kraftakt. Ich find Rundenrennen - und gerade bei so einem recht anstrengenden Kurs - halt auch für den Kopf anstrengend. Es wird ja auch keiner gezwungen mitzufahren. Dennoch bin ich schon zum 4 Mal dabei .


----------



## Retro_Biker (19. Mai 2013)

Bin erst zum 2. Mal in Wildbad dabei und habe das Gefühl dass bei Marathons akute Suchtgefahr besteht...freu mich zumindest schon sehr und bin langsam auch bissel aufgeregt!


----------



## Haferstroh (19. Mai 2013)

Retro_Biker schrieb:


> @ chriznogood
> Ich denke das sind organistorische Gründe mit dem Rundkurs. An den pikanten Stellen wird ja wieder die Bergwacht vor Ort sein, bzw. das DRK ist im Wald und Zielbereich verteilt. Würde jetzt eine noch größere Waldfläche befahren werden, sind ja noch mehr Einsatzkräfte, Streckenposten usw. von Nöten...von daher ist es besser, wenn das Startgeld nicht noch mehr in die Höhe getrieben wird.



Sehe ich auch so, gerade bei so vielen knackigen Stellen auf so einer Strecke. Bei einer Bolzpiste sähe es anders aus.


----------



## jalme (20. Mai 2013)

Ich bin die Strecke gestern abgefahren. Mir war bis dahin gar nicht klar, dass das Brückle gar nicht mehr  angefahren wird. Das fand ich eigentlich einen schönen Streckenabschnitt,  schade.

Fazit:
- kein Trail in der ersten Auffahrt und das Brückle fehlen, das macht die Strecke sicher etwas einfacher, weil die Anstiege dort schon knackig waren.
- der erste Trail den Berg runter (der bisher hoch gefahren wurde) und der längere Trail am Schluß sind für mich schon eine Herwausfolderung (vor allem mit HT).
- Alles in Allem kann man aber sagen, dass die Strecke wieder sehr schön ist und man sich auf jeden Fall gut auspowern kann.


----------



## Yvi83 (20. Mai 2013)

Wird wohl das beste sein, wenn man einfach mal selber mitfährt und sich dann sein eigenes n Bild von der Strecke macht...;-)


----------



## Haferstroh (20. Mai 2013)

Also wer da die Langstrecke gewinnt oder weit vorne landet, kann von sich behaupten, dass er MTB-Fahren definitv KANN


----------



## Fawky (20. Mai 2013)

Gibts eig. ein Treffpunkt hier vom Forum?


----------



## Fabse86 (21. Mai 2013)

In den letzten Tagen hat es im Nordschwarzwald nach Auskunft der Verwandtschaft recht viel geregnet. 
- Wie schlammig ist denn der Untergrund? 
- Wie lang ist die Sumpfwiese? 
- Was für Reifen fährt der ambitionierte Racer da? 

Ich fahre normalerweise X-King/RaceKing und hatte nicht vor umzubauen für Bad Wildbad. Schlechte Idee?


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Mai 2013)

ich fahr highroller 2.5 vorn und xking 2.2 hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hottahegel (21. Mai 2013)

Es sind lediglich 2 Pipi-Anstiege dabei,auf denen du Grip brauchst.Der Rest ist alles Schotter .Mit dem Raceking durch die Sumpfwiese wird bestimmt lustig  Ich bin die Strecke nun 2 mal bei Regen mit RoRo vorne und RaRa hinten ohne Probleme durchgefahren. Einzig der Trail der letztes Jahr am Anfang hoch gefahren wurde und heuer runter ist nicht ohne wegen den rutschigen Steinen und vom nassen Laub bedeckten Wurzeln.Da hilft dir aber der beste Reifen nichts. Der letzte Trail hat ne schöne Fall-Linie wenn man ihn kennt. Da ist Wurscht ob nass oder trocken. Motto : Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert


----------



## Fabse86 (22. Mai 2013)

Danke für eure Einschätzung!
Die Reifen bleiben drauf. Bis Sonntag, bei hoffentlich bestem Wetter


----------



## Gixxertwins (23. Mai 2013)

Ich werde auch (mittlerweile zum dritten mal) dabei sein. Bin echt gespannt auf den Trail den es diesmal runter statt rauf geht. Der wird bei dem Wetter sicher lustig  Hoffen wir mal das es wenigstens von oben her trocken bleibt, denn von unten ist es ja schon feucht und schlammig genug!
Werde heute noch von Maxxis IKON/Crossmark auf Conti X-King/RaceKing wechseln. Die Contis müssen da jetzt einfach durch!!!


----------



## Yvi83 (23. Mai 2013)

Gixxertwins schrieb:


> Ich werde auch (mittlerweile zum dritten mal) dabei sein. Bin echt gespannt auf den Trail den es diesmal runter statt rauf geht. Der wird bei dem Wetter sicher lustig  Hoffen wir mal das es wenigstens von oben her trocken bleibt, denn von unten ist es ja schon feucht und schlammig genug!
> Werde heute noch von Maxxis IKON/Crossmark auf Conti X-King/RaceKing wechseln. Die Contis müssen da jetzt einfach durch!!!





http://www.wetter.de/deutschland/wetter-bad-wildbad-18224894/wetterprognose.html


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Mai 2013)

JAAAA ich glaub es gibt keinen der es noch net weis ...


----------



## MBka (23. Mai 2013)

Na, na, nicht so negativ


----------



## Haferstroh (23. Mai 2013)

Also, wünsche euch viel Spass am Sonntag, das Thema Teilnahme ist für mich durch bei dem Wetter.  Schlammrennen Nr. 5 in Folge brauch ich nicht mehr, ausserdem habe ich jetzt erst mein Bike wieder auf Vordermann gebracht nach dem letzten SChlammbad, soll erstmal i.O. bleiben


----------



## Retro_Biker (23. Mai 2013)

genau, immer positiv denken...so ne Winterlandschaft hat doch was!
die Wetterprognosen für Bad Wildbad sind ja so auf 450 m Meereshöhe...und wir gurken ja bis auf knapp 850 m rauf


----------



## Haferstroh (23. Mai 2013)

Auszug Checkliste eines Marathonteilnehmers am 26.05.13 in Bad Wildbad 

[x] Winterreifen am Auto drauf, Standheizung geprüft
[x] Thermoskanne eingepackt
[x] Spikereifen montiert und mit 1,5 bar versehen
[x] Akku von Schuhheizung geladen
[x] Dünnes Federgabelöl eingefüllt 
[x] Schlauchboot für evtl. Schneeschmelze geprüft und eingepackt
[x] Leckerli für Lawinenspürhund eingepackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Mai 2013)

schneefallgrenze in bawiba liegt mittags bei 829m


----------



## Fawky (23. Mai 2013)

Mir ist Schnee lieber als Regen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Mai 2013)

mir is eigentlich egal ob schnee oder regen , das dumme ist nur mit schnee ist immer KALT verbunden


----------



## Down-Hiller (23. Mai 2013)

Ich bin heute  mal die Strecke abgefahren.  Im Vergleich zu den Vorjahre finde ich die Strecke fahrtechnisch  entschärft. Die Anstiege  sind  aber auf jeden Fall  knackiger ausgefallen. Allgemein hat man einen  ordentlichen grip. Einzig  der Ca. 200m lange wiesenweg steht mal wieder unter Wasser. Der  letzte Abfahrt vor Start/Ziel könnte sich  als Nadelöhr entwickeln. Alles in allem haben die Veranstalter eine tolle Strecke ausgearbeitet. Momentan stellt sich mir nur die Frage ob runde 2 bzw 3 auch noch Spass machen. Höchster Punkt der Strecke sind  Ca 880m .... gute Chancen auf Schnee! YEAH


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Mai 2013)

ob das wohl geht sonntag morgen noch von lang auf mittel umzumelden wenns gar zu ecklig ist?


----------



## chriznogood (24. Mai 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Auszug Checkliste eines Marathonteilnehmers am 26.05.13 in Bad Wildbad
> 
> [x] Winterreifen am Auto drauf, Standheizung geprüft
> [x] Thermoskanne eingepackt
> ...



[x] Langlaufski gewachst, im Daypack verstaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabse86 (24. Mai 2013)

chriznogood schrieb:


> [x] Langlaufski gewachst, im Daypack verstaut



Wird auch für Skating gewalzt, oder muss ich die Klassischen mitnehmen?


----------



## chriznogood (24. Mai 2013)

Wenn genug Schnee läge könnte man den Trail runter (den es letztes Jahr rauf ging) walzen und hätte noch 'ne Entschärfung. 

Und wenn die Sumpfwiese zufriert hätte das auch seine Vorteile


----------



## Fawky (24. Mai 2013)

[x] umgebaut: http://bike-blog.info/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/ktrak-schnee-ski-fahrrad-aufsatz.png


----------



## Retro_Biker (24. Mai 2013)

Fawky schrieb:


> [x] umgebaut: http://bike-blog.info/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/ktrak-schnee-ski-fahrrad-aufsatz.png



gibts das auch mit Sitzheizung?


----------



## Fawky (24. Mai 2013)

FÃ¼r den kleinen Preis von 999,99â¬ bekommen Sie diese eingebaut!


----------



## Haferstroh (24. Mai 2013)

Sind die Startnummern eigentlich beheizt? Damit sie noch lesbar sind und nicht zugeschneit werden....


----------



## Matthias247 (25. Mai 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ob das wohl geht sonntag morgen noch von lang auf mittel umzumelden wenns gar zu ecklig ist?


Also ich hab vor 2 Jahren oder so am Veranstaltungsmorgen noch von mittel auf lang ummelden können. Vermute andersrum gehts auch. Ansonsten fährste halt einfach nur 2 Runden und rechnest dir deinen Platz für die Mittelstrecke selbst aus


----------



## Blauer Sauser (25. Mai 2013)

Also eigentlich wollte ich nach Jahren der Abstinenz in Bad Wildbad dieses Jahr wieder einmal starten.
Aber bei diesen Wetterprognosen von Kälte, Dauerregen und eventuell sogar Schneefall, lass ich es bleiben


----------



## flockmann (26. Mai 2013)

N´morgen an alle Frühaufsteher hier 
So jetzt geht´s los. Regensburg, Regen, 4,5 Grad. Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter bis nach BWB ändert . Sind ja zumindest 350km. Da kann viel passieren. Viel Spass euch allen und kommt in ganzen Stücken ins Ziel...
Grüsse vom Flo


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Mai 2013)

"gegen Mittag starker Schneefall..."

Aber eigentlich doch egal, wo man nass und dreckig wird!

Also, rein ins sommerbereifte Auto und ab nach BWB!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roadrunner68 (26. Mai 2013)

Also ich hab mich dann auch zur Nichtteilnahme entschlossen. Mit Schnee und max. 4 Grad war mir dann doch ne Nummer zu heftig. Hut ab vor den Jungs und Mädels, die dem trotzen. Bin sehr auf die Bilder / Berichte gespannt. Viel Glück und Erfolg.


----------



## Haferstroh (26. Mai 2013)

Deutschland - Europas Kältepol. Sogar in Lappland, am Nordkap und in Moskau: Deutlichst wärmer...


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Mai 2013)

so, wieder zuhause...

also es gab wirklich alles was ecklig war regen/schnee regen, matsch, noch mehr matsch, dreckwasser das überall hinkam durch das schnelle forsthighway fahren.  

meine nassen/kalten füße und die etwa 95% langweilige fahrerei auf forst autobahnen haben mich dann auch dazu bewogen nach 2 runden doch abzubrechen (wollte eigentlich lang fahren)
wären viele super schöne trails zu fahren gewesen so wie der letze zur wiese runter
hätte mich das motiviert weiter im dreck zu wühlen, aber so... ne danke
was mich auch wunderte, es gab keinen einzigen bergauf trail 
im nachhinein denke ich es war irgendwie wie rolle nur kalt und mit dreck 

meinen größten respekt an all die welche die langstrecke durchgezogen haben und morgen NICHT erkältet sind oder nen neuen antrieb brauchen


----------



## Fawky (26. Mai 2013)

Ich bin auch wieder da, wollte ursprünglich die Mitteldistanz fahren und  bin auch noch 5 Minuten zu spät los gefahren weil ich den Start nicht  gefunden hab  Aber die Zeit war mir im Grunde genommen eh egal.

Ich war nach der Hälfte auch so durchnässt und kalt, dass ich echt nicht mehr weiter fahren wollte, vor allem da es nächste Woche nach Südtirol zum Biken geht und ich da nicht krank sein will. Bremsen und Schalten wurden in der Kälte fast unmöglich, habe die Finger kaum noch richtig bewegen können.

War auch sehr enttäuscht von der Strecke, es gab 2-3 schöne Trails aber das war es auch.


----------



## chriznogood (26. Mai 2013)

Also ich fands aufgrund des Wetters recht anstrengend. Vor allem haben mich die 200m vor dem Ziel echt fertig gemacht.
Muss jetzt 2 Tage Urlaub nehmen um das Bike zu putzen.
Hochachtung und Dank all den Streckenposten, die ihren Sonntag geopfert haben um so ein paar Irren den Weg zu weisen.


----------



## mshombi (26. Mai 2013)

Habe auf der Langdistanz gefinished. Die Entscheidung in die 3. Runde zu gehen war aber schwer, einziger Grund: damit zwei eiskalte, nasse Runden nicht umsonst waren. Ich kann jeden verstehen, der abgebrochen hat. Die neue Strecke war auf Tunnelbauarbeiten zurückzuführen. War in der Tat recht langweilig. Wird hoffentlich im nächsten Jahr wieder besser. Die grösste Herausforderung waren heute weder up- noch downhills sondern die ebenen Strecken mit Gegenwind, waagerechtem Regen und dem eigen Dreck, war gerade als Kontaktlinsenträger toll...
So, morgen abend ist reseviert um das Knirschen aus Bremsen und Antrieb zu beseitigen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Mai 2013)

mshombi schrieb:


> Habe auf der Langdistanz gefinished.




Respekt!

Ich hab nach der zweiten Runde abgebrochen. Hatte mehr Körner in Augen und Zähnen als in den Beinen 

Auch von mir ein fettes "Dankeschön" an alle Helfer und Organisatoren! Auch wenn die Strecke besch?&% war, weniger Arbeit macht das auch nicht...!

Vielleicht bis zum nächsten Jahr (bei 35 Grad im Schatten?).


----------



## flockmann (26. Mai 2013)

Auch wieder heil daheim.
Mitteldistanz in 3,5 Stunden....ich oute mich mal. Mal sehen wo ich stehe wenn die Ergebnisse online sind. Incl 2 mal flachgelegt (heute ist man ja weich gelandet , Streik des Umwerfers aufs kleine Ritzel, und Bremsversagen hinten (das war ab mitte der zweiten Runde kein Spass mehr). Die Strecke ist wirklich dieses Jahr nicht mehr das was es das letzte Jahr einmal war. Zumindest habe ich die Sumpfwiese nicht vermisst. Aber es kamen doch ab und an mal Fragen in mir auf ob sich dieses Spektakel bei diesen Witterungsverhältnissen mit einer Anfahrt von ca 350km gelohnt haben..... Ja haben sie. Auch von mir vielen Dank an die vielen Helfer von denen die meisten auch noch richtig gute Laune hatten. Vielen Dank. Mein weiterer persöhnlicher Dank an die netten Helfer im Ziel die mir mit dem warmen Tee das Leben gerettet haben ;-) .Was mich mehr genervt hat als die Streckenänderung war dass die Duschen am anderen Ende von BadWildbad waren. Also nach dem Rennen entweder verfrohren mit dem Rad dorthinfahren oder sich das ganze Auto komplett vollsauen da der Matsch wirklich in jeder Pore steckte!!!
Grüsse vom F.


----------



## Down-Hiller (26. Mai 2013)

So ein wiederliches Wetter. Ich war sehr froh dass wir bei dem Wetter nicht die übliche Runde gefahren sind. Mir hat es mehr als gereicht. Viele dank an  den Veranstalter trotz der Beeinträchtigung durch die Tunnelsanierung ein tolles Event auf die Beine gestellt hat. Nächstes Jahr bitte  mal eine Hitzeschlacht mit staub trockenen Trails! DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (27. Mai 2013)

Hatte mich zum Glück nur für die Kurzdistanz gemeldet.
Ich bin der Meinung daß wenn der Veranstalter die "alte" Strecke genomen hätte, es wesentlich mehr Ausfälle/Verletzte bei diesen Bedingungen gegeben hätte. Die Trails aufwärts wären (zumindest ab der 2. Runde) unfahrbar gewesen. Man hat es doch am Trail bei Kilometer 20 (aufwärts bei alter Streckenführung) gesehen, wie dieser aussah. Und diesen hoch fahren??? 

Von der Strecke fand ich es absolut in Ordnung, der Anspruch lag dieses Jahr definitiv am Wetter und dem inneren Schweinhund. Hier mal einen dicken Respekt an alle mit 2 oder 3 Runden!!! 

Was ich zum ko***n fand waren die Duschen in der Stadt drinnen. Wer hat sich denn das einfallen lassen?? 
Auch das es irgendwo warmen Tee gab war habe ich nicht gewußt. Also hier könnte man noch kräftig nachlegen, was ich im übrigen auch von so einer Veranstaltung (mit dem Ruf) erwarte!!!!



grüße
Robby


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Mai 2013)

das mit den duschen fand ich auch sehr bescheiden... hatte das morgens gesehen und hab direkt bei den duschen geparkt ... bin dann halt direkt ,mit druck auf dem pedal, hingeradelt geduscht und hatte dann 15m bis zum auto


----------



## Fabse86 (27. Mai 2013)

Das mit den Duschen war alles andere als optimal. Vor allem die ersten Frauen der Mitteldistanz haben sich darüber freuen dürfen das es nur eine Dusche gab.
Das DRK hat sich dann wohl beim Veranstalter beschwert, woraufhin eine weitere Dusche aufgeschlossen wurde.


PS: RaceKing war witzig an den vielen Matschstellen, aber ging scho


----------



## Benji (27. Mai 2013)

ich hab auch die langstrecke abgebrochen, ich konnte am ende der zweiten runde nicht mehr geradeausfahren, so gezittert habe ich. in der letzten abfahrt habe ich mich dann auch noch abgelegt.

die runde um den sportplatz hätte man sich aus meiner sicht sparen können.

das problem duschen hatten wir auch, völlig durchnässt und zitternd war an autofahren nicht zu denken, an radfahren noch weniger, wir haben uns dann auf dem parkplatz umgezogen und sind halb dreckig nach hause gefahren.

ich hatte mir von der strecke auch etwas mehr erwartet, aber bei den wetterverhältnisse bin ich froh gewesen, dass es nicht übermäßig technisch war. die schnellen abfahrten habe aber auch nicht gerade zur erwärmung meines körpers beigetragen. was ich auf der letzten forstabfahrt vor kälte in den wald gebrüllt habe ......

nun heißt es das rad wieder richten.

b


----------



## mshombi (27. Mai 2013)

So, das bike ist ca. 2kg leichter, nachdem der Dreck runter ist. Ich weiss jetzt warum meine Bremsen kaum mehr gezogen haben. Alle vier Beläge bis auf die Grundplatte runtergebremst....


----------



## Gixxertwins (28. Mai 2013)

Großes Lob an alle Helfer etc. das war eine echte Leistung sich da bei dem Wetter den halben Tag hin zu stellen und Verpflegung etc zu machen! 
Natürlich auch Respekt an alle die es bei dem sc...ßwetter durchgezogen haben.
Ich war zum Glück nur auf der Mitteldistanz gemeldet und diese auch absolviert. Muss aber sagen das diese zwei Runden alles abverlangt haben, Füße und Hände waren nach dem Rennen komplett verkrampft und durchfroren...dachte erst es stirbt was ab... 
Als die letzten sechs km noch die Vorderradbremse ausfiel, war natürlich das Rennen perfekt, zum Glück ging es ab da ja nur noch die Trails Bergab 

PS: X-King / RaceKing Mischung lief auf dem 29er super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (28. Mai 2013)

auch meinen vollsten respekt an die leute, die sich 5h bei dem sauwetter in den wald stellen und streckenposten machen. weit und breit keine hütte oder was zum unterstellen und es war wirklich saukalt. mein garmin hat eine durchschnittstemp. von 4,9 grad gemessen, minimal waren 3 grad.

bin mal auf dei bilder vom sportografen gespannt.

b


----------



## chriznogood (28. Mai 2013)

So das posttraumatische Belastungssysndrom ist noch voll da, habe alles verdrängt:Wann ist wo der nächste Marathon?

Ich wage mich mal an den Neustädter im August. Bin den vor 5-6 Jahren mal gefahren. Hat sich die Strecke seitdem signifikant verändert? Ich weiß nur noch: Trails, Burg, viele kurze Anstiege, übler Hungerast.


----------



## karsten71 (28. Mai 2013)

chriznogood schrieb:


> Ich wage mich mal an den Neustädter im August. Bin den vor 5-6 Jahren mal gefahren. Hat sich die Strecke seitdem signifikant verändert? Ich weiß nur noch: Trails, Burg, viele kurze Anstiege, übler Hungerast.



Das trifft es immernoch...


----------



## eMKai (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo, ist hier zufällig Frank K. anwesend, hatte die Startnummer 3031. Bitte mal per PN bei mir melden. Thx
Falls Ihn jemand kennt, dann bitte auch bei mir melden!


----------



## Yvi83 (29. Mai 2013)

chriznogood schrieb:


> So das posttraumatische Belastungssysndrom ist noch voll da, habe alles verdrängt:Wann ist wo der nächste Marathon?
> 
> Ich wage mich mal an den Neustädter im August. Bin den vor 5-6 Jahren mal gefahren. Hat sich die Strecke seitdem signifikant verändert? Ich weiß nur noch: Trails, Burg, viele kurze Anstiege, übler Hungerast.




Black Forest ULTRA Bike Marathon


----------



## chriznogood (29. Mai 2013)

Yvi83 schrieb:


> Black Forest ULTRA Bike Marathon



Ja, steht auf der Liste. Arbeite noch an einer Strategie das meiner Familie zu verkaufen.


----------



## Yvi83 (30. Mai 2013)

chriznogood schrieb:


> Ja, steht auf der Liste. Arbeite noch an einer Strategie das meiner Familie zu verkaufen.




http://www.gruibinger-albtraufmarathon.de/


----------



## Haferstroh (30. Mai 2013)

Yvi83 schrieb:


> http://www.gruibinger-albtraufmarathon.de/



Klingt sehr interessant! Zumal der Start so nahe von mir liegt, dass ich die Hinfahrt zu dem Rennen schon fast zum Warmfahren nutzen könnte und das Auto mal stehen bleibt  An diesem Termin finden aber 3-4 Veranstaltungen statt, an denen ich gerne dabei wäre


----------



## Yvi83 (30. Mai 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Klingt sehr interessant! Zumal der Start so nahe von mir liegt, dass ich die Hinfahrt zu dem Rennen schon fast zum Warmfahren nutzen könnte und das Auto mal stehen bleibt  An diesem Termin finden aber 3-4 Veranstaltungen statt, an denen ich gerne dabei wäre



wäre eine Überlegung wert ;-) Welche Veranstaltungen wären das denn?


----------



## Haferstroh (30. Mai 2013)

-Schwarzwald Bike Marathon
-World Games of MTB Saalbach-Hinterglemm

und div. weitere kleinere MTB- und RR-Veranstaltungen die wegen der kurzen Entfernung interessant sind 

Zum Entscheiden ist aber noch büsschen Zeit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

